# Bantam breeds



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm starting to expand my flock, but I'm stuck on what breed I want I know I want bantams anybody have a suggested bantam breed?!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is my gold sebright - 2 years old now. She's very friendly and has been a very hardy breed. Gets along well with all my other chickens. She was an addition last October after being the lone survivor of 2 fox attacks.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I would suggest Silkies. Not only are they adorable but they are very friendly, lay year round, are hardy, and are on the small size. I have 3 and they are the best! Believe it or not they love to cuddle! I wish you the best of luck


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

I love dutch bantys they are the smallest banty,other than the seramas,,they are very sweet and friendly.


----------



## slipkid (May 9, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> I'm starting to expand my flock, but I'm stuck on what breed I want I know I want bantams anybody have a suggested bantam breed?!


I have Seramas. I just love them,they are so pretty and have the best personality.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I have japanese bantams, silkies, buff orp bantams, duccle, cochin batams, and red jungle fowl. All small breeds and all are great. My favorite is the japs, silkies, and the duccles


----------

